# Just Found These



## morleymc (Mar 14, 2012)

Just found these bottles while cleaning out my Father's cellar.  Any idea of age, value etc would be greatly appreciated
 Bottle on left looks like a barrel/keg and still has lid that says"Big Mouth" on bottom marked "Pat Pending  2 E 1879"
 Bottle next to it says "Douglas" Egyptian Liniment"
 Next bottle is "Zip" 4oz "Zip beverages of Canada, 4 fl oz, sodium benzoate added"
 Next bottle is Webbs Stubby Beverages"
 Next is blue "Genuine Milk of Magnesia Tablets"
 The last two have no marking but had corks...the green one has the cork still inside

 Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## morleymc (Mar 14, 2012)

Another pic


----------



## epackage (Mar 14, 2012)

50-60's on most, the tall amber medicine bottle maybe 20-30's...Tha lebeld Stubby soda/beer is nice, can you take a single closeup of that one...Welcome to the forum...Jim


----------



## morleymc (Mar 14, 2012)

another pic


----------



## morleymc (Mar 14, 2012)

another pic


----------



## morleymc (Mar 14, 2012)

another pic


----------



## morleymc (Mar 14, 2012)

Last pic
 Also found an Abbott Laboratories glass  IV Bottle with cap and 
 Several 70's (I think) Mountain Dew, Pepsi, Coke and Kist beverage bottles


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello Morley,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for bringing the bottles.

 That first guy looks to be a mid-1960's beer bottle, mass produced and of negligable value.

Douglas' Egyptian Liniment an older example. Yours is 20th century somewhere.

 The Zips is cool, and may hold the best value, along with the Stubby of the lot. I'm guessing 1950's on the Zips. There may be dating and maker info on the base.






  It's a 1940's form but may have been made later. Toronto? Too bad about the ACL degradation...

 The MOM tablets, though a nice window blue, has no real value, due to the high numbers recently produced.

 The last 2 may be the oldest. Can't really tell from so far away...[8D]


----------



## dw3000 (Mar 14, 2012)

The Stubby in nice, although the label is a bit faded.  I'd like to find one.  Here's the before and after...


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 16, 2012)

If that embossed Stubby amber was tatooed instead of embosssed, stub would be nearly unemployable![] That's some major embossing on that soda!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  dw3000
> 
> The Stubby in nice, although the label is a bit faded.  I'd like to find one.  Here's the before and after...


 
 Now you're talking, Dan,

 I am really visually feeling that "Before," *big*time!




From.


----------



## dw3000 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah the embossing is pretty crazy.  It's a very cool bottle.


----------



## dw3000 (Mar 18, 2012)

Does anyone know the value of the little ZIP bottle?


----------

